# My 1957 Lowered Beetle (What's this 56k stuff???)



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

The year: 2004, After I sold my Street (turned AutoX) '86 GTI (after 8 years







) I decided to fill that gap with something a little slower, older & lower. After scouring theSamba classifieds, this car turned up on only 60 miles away from me. (Pretty amazing condition for a Beetle from the North East.)
Suposedly this car had small time circle track (Seekonk) race history back in the late 70's...odd.(?)
Anyway, here's the specs:
'57 Beetle Ragtop on a '63 pan, late 60's trans, '73 1600dp (yeah, it's a mutt....so?)







The previous owner did that...I decided to drop it.








4" narrowed beam w/ empi adjusters (homemade) (It'll adjust lower...but the roads around here....







)
CB perf. Wide5 disk brake 2.5" dropped spindles 
tie-rod flip 
late model master cylinder
adjustable rear swing plates
135r15 front tires, 165r15 rear tires on stock smoothies. I basically lowered it 6" in the front and 4" in the rear (although I think I'm touching the bumpstops back there...







)
Front retractable 3pt. seatbelts, rear 3pt. seatbelts.
I still have to *freshen up* a few things (clean gas tank & probably a new tunnel hardline), but it runs OK and puts a smile on my face everytime I get behind the wheel.







Nothing quite like tapping the windshield with your knuckles with your palm still on the wheel. The smell, the sound, the rag top...







Fun stuff.
I think I'll keep it!








Thanks for looking
Here's some pix:
Pre lowering:



















































_Modified by GEETi at 6:51 PM 10-3-2008_


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: My 1957 Lowered Beetle (GEETi)*

More pix:








vvSunburst Cap Bling







vv








vvDash was 'pre-cut', so I filled one of the holes with a 2" tach vv








































Some of my misc. Samba pictures
Sound System


----------



## s-rocc (Nov 27, 2001)

*Re: My 1957 Lowered Beetle (GEETi)*

neat car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

Awesome Cars, Great Pics


----------



## philsburydonuts (Feb 25, 2006)

thats sexy


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (philsburydonuts)*

Thanks guys (Bump







)


----------



## PVDUBBER (Jun 24, 2003)

*Re: My 1957 Lowered Beetle (GEETi)*

That is one sweet auto


----------



## vintage empire (Jan 11, 2002)

*Re: My 1957 Lowered Beetle (PVDUBBER)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## boxer03 (Oct 18, 2005)

that car is awesome. is is that tach aftermarket?


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (boxer03)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boxer03* »_that car is awesome. is is that tach aftermarket?

Yup. VDO Black cockpit. 2.06"


----------



## Deaner (Dec 28, 2004)

box of LOW 

HAHAHAH


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (Deaner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Deaner* »_box of LOW 

HAHAHAH










http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for being the first one to notice/comment in 2 years of posting that photo.


----------



## OLD-GTI (Jul 19, 2001)

*Re: (GEETi)*

Is this still for sale Chris?


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (OLD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OLD-GTI* »_Is this still for sale Chris?








N O P E.


----------



## Banzai KG (Dec 21, 2002)

*Re: My 1957 Lowered Beetle (GEETi)*









That's a *GREAT* looking shot...how everything else is blurred out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Got some nice pics there.


----------



## eggman95 (Dec 4, 2002)

car looks great. perfect drop


----------



## El Jarretto (Jan 18, 2006)

Nice. I like it alot. I noticed your Beetle is half a century old this year.







Does it keep it's blinker on alot?


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (El Jarretto)*


_Quote, originally posted by *El Jarretto* »_Nice. I like it alot. I noticed your Beetle is half a century old this year.







Does it keep it's blinker on alot?
















No, but sometimes it forgets how to idle!


----------



## cdub58 (Sep 26, 2006)

*Re: (GEETi)*

any more pics of the beam? whats the angle iron [or maybe square tubing i cant tell] for?


----------



## stigg99 (Aug 6, 2006)

do you have any rubbing issues??


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (stigg99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stigg99* »_do you have any rubbing issues??

A little @ Full lock (135's on the Headlight buckets!!!) Yeah, hammering the buckets in helps...I also noticed some on the inner panel at the back side of the front tire.
Can anyone say 165/45-15's!?!??! Eh...I just won't cut the wheel all the way.








6" from the middle. (+2" for the adjuster width = 4" narrowed







)
I had to grind ~3/8" off the tops of the stock shock towers, too...I _could_ run shocks up front, but it doesn't really need them AND I'm lazy. <IMG NAME="icon" SRC="http://www.vwvortex.com/vwbb/biggrin.gif" BORDER="0"> 









_Modified by GEETi at 9:00 AM 12-19-2009_


_Modified by GEETi at 9:02 AM 12-19-2009_


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (cdub58)*

Next to the welded adjuster? (Optical illusion.) That's just the unpainted beam in for a test fit. <IMG NAME="icon" SRC="http://www.vwvortex.com/vwbb/wink.gif" BORDER="0"> 











_Modified by GEETi at 6:54 PM 10-3-2008_


----------



## Lister (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (GEETi)*

nice oval !
nice to meet ya chris!


----------



## DAVEURO (Apr 27, 2007)

*Re: My 1957 Lowered Beetle (GEETi)*

My dear oval still within reach. Your black oval is a beauty I must say. Here is mine now owned by my bro. I want it back.









_Modified by DAVEURO at 5:00 PM 6-23-2007_


_Modified by DAVEURO at 5:02 PM 6-23-2007_


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: My 1957 Lowered Beetle (DAVEURO)*








Thanks for bringing my thread back up.








Here's the latest pic.








M A Y B E new wheels _next_ year...we'll see.


----------



## ejand22 (May 21, 2003)

*Re: My 1957 Lowered Beetle (GEETi)*

Looks pretty good the way it is man. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MarcW (Apr 18, 2006)

*Re: My 1957 Lowered Beetle (ejand22)*

Looks great, hope the ghia I just got will look as good!!!


_Modified by MarcW at 7:12 AM 6-29-2007_


----------



## jpuffer (May 24, 2007)

*Re: My 1957 Lowered Beetle (GEETi)*

gorgeous oval, man. Makes me jealous.


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: My 1957 Lowered Beetle (jpuffer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jpuffer* »_gorgeous oval, man. Makes me jealous.

Thanks, I looks better than it really is in that last photo...too shiney......but I think the Beatles said it best: " _All you need is LOW_ "


----------



## Wooddy (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: My 1957 Lowered Beetle (GEETi)*

awesome !!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
more pics please !!!


----------



## Happy_person36 (Dec 22, 2006)

Now that is a sweet car


----------



## thomaschh (May 30, 2006)

*Re: (Happy_person36)*

Watch those rear wheel bearings!


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (thomaschh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thomaschh* »_Watch those rear wheel bearings!









You must have jinxed me! (Not really.......)
...but over the weekend, I discovered my axle boot has a split in it! (Drip, drip, drip!) 
I don't put that many miles on it, so the "bearing oil feed starvation" isn't that much of a concern,,, but I'll get my boot(s) fixed to keep my trans happy.


----------



## ClintCart (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (GEETi)*

Good work!, VERY nice bug.


----------



## snesbit (Jun 10, 2007)

very choice beetle!! hope mine turns out like that.


----------



## Curt_pnw (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: (snesbit)*

the wheels look great the way they are, with the red accents and all. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cerny76 (Jun 25, 2007)

*Re: (Curt_mk2)*

Now thats a real air cooled ride


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (GEETi)*

Nice photos... Too bad the owner is a bit!


----------



## milan616 (Aug 5, 2006)

*Re: (GEETi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GEETi* »_









That's a sexy GTI on the left there...


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (milan616)*

Figured I'd update this with a few pix from today....


----------



## KCs60VW (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: My 1957 Lowered Beetle (Banzai KG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Banzai KG* »_








That's a *GREAT* looking shot...how everything else is blurred out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Got some nice pics there.

X2...come on Geeti....I love that shot


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

wow....what a great looking ride......nice pics as well.


----------



## Jonesy02719 (Jun 9, 2004)

Saw the car today at Star Drive in... Awesome.


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: My 1957 Lowered Beetle (KCs60VW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KCs60VW* »_
X2...come on Geeti....I love that shot









PChop> mask everything _but_ the car> blur the heck out of everything else.








(it's a hackery Tilt Shift technique )
Thanks, too!


_Modified by GEETi at 8:27 AM 10-20-2008_


----------



## luvaveedub (Jan 11, 2003)

Looks great!!!


----------



## blakiexcharles (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: (luvaveedub)*

i want an ovalrag...jerk. >=(


----------



## rabbitmania (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: (blakiexcharles)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blakiexcharles* »_i want an ovalrag...jerk. >=(

Me too!!
My dad had a black '57 ragtop in the '60s and everytime I see one, I think of his car.


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

I haven't done too much to the Bug, recently, so I decided to freshen up my dash knobs, just to get them to match each other. 








Well, I also decided to paint the steering wheel, so _that_ would match, too. but I couldn't just paint over THIS...























so I did a little of this...








& this...
















& alot of sanding of this









shot with Krylon Ivory & ended up with this...
















I'm going to paint the shift lever & ebrake handle, too
( Seats& door panels should be getting a refresh soon )
(Oh yeah, the dash knobs all match now, too.







)
That's all for now.



_Modified by GEETi at 8:42 PM 4-6-2009_


----------



## air skooled (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (GEETi)*















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## aircooled56 (Jul 6, 2006)

Very nice car. I sure do miss mine a bunch.


----------



## CozySpeed (Sep 24, 2006)

love the car.


----------



## royragtop (May 31, 2008)

*Re: (CozySpeed)*

nice ride, my second favorite color on a bug is black, first would be anthracite. but it looks good you lucky bastard http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
that steering wheel came out nice, I did mine and it was a mother, I have to do my bus wheel now that I have the practice.
I like the stock slammed look, but man that thing would be a jaw dropper with some rims on it, or maybe just some whitewalls or redlines.
keep it up man


----------



## waterbucket (May 3, 2003)

*Re: (royragtop)*

looks good chris!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (waterbucket)*









& from Sundays Show........... woot for me!


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: (GEETi)*

Sweet. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I thought about taking the square up for a ride for the show but it had a 350something mile trip on Saturday so I let it relax in the garage. Are you going up to the Bug In in June?


----------



## SidVicious (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: (RafCarre12)*

Nice car! I miss my 57 I had years ago...
Also- reminds me that I need to restore my steering wheel now that I have the right Dremel bit.
Also- I want a plaque that says Seekonk on it!


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

Just for the record....I got a pic of the Bug in next months PVW
















bigger pic here: http://www.flickr.com/photos/j...zes/o/


----------



## cookvwgli (Oct 4, 2004)

*Re: (GEETi)*

VERY NICE bug man! loving how your turn signal switch and steering wheel turned out! 
heres my 56' rag! a bit lower than yours and im tuckin 8's in the rear under stock fenders, but ill tell ya... i burn thru tires like candy! its my daily driver! no bags.


----------



## Lanceevox (Mar 21, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I like the pic of your bug next to the m coupe. Good combo. The coupe looks like its a stretched out version of your bug? same interior/exterior color?


_Modified by Lanceevox at 9:58 PM 6-21-2009_


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (cookvwgli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cookvwgli* »_VERY NICE bug man! loving how your turn signal switch and steering wheel turned out! 
heres my 56' rag! a bit lower than yours and im tuckin 8's in the rear under stock fenders, but ill tell ya... i burn thru tires like candy! its my daily driver! no bags.

























Looks good on the lowness factor http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
(back window looks a little large for a '56, tho!







...yeah, I see that it's a '58







)
I'm noticing lots of 8's on the rear. Looks nice.


----------



## thomaschh (May 30, 2006)

*Re: (GEETi)*

Lol. Yeah, not a 56. Looks like the ragtop cousin of my '61.


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (thomaschh)*

Felt a little guilty for not driving it for over a month, so it took 'er out this morning for a stroll around town


----------



## royragtop (May 31, 2008)

*Re: (GEETi)*

nice dude, http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
looks like the same crappy weather we are having here, actually a lil snow mix, sucks.
was gonna ask how your steering wheel was holding up? I did my bus one but used a two part epoxy, it looked great for a while but it is starting to show hairline cracks again in the same ones I filled. better then the 1/8 inch cracks it hadbefore but I wanted it to last. might re-do it with the product you used if yours is holding up.
thanks


----------



## porschenvy (May 6, 2006)

*Re: (royragtop)*

wow i really like the shots from earlier today chris. I dig it without the rack a lot too
(I'm inspired)


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (royragtop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *royragtop* »_nice dude, http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
looks like the same crappy weather we are having here, actually a lil snow mix, sucks.

(It was about 55° out up here in MA.....go figure?!!??!) Snow sux!

_Quote, originally posted by *royragtop* »_was gonna ask how your steering wheel was holding up? I did my bus one but used a two part epoxy, it looked great for a while but it is starting to show hairline cracks again in the same ones I filled. better then the 1/8 inch cracks it hadbefore but I wanted it to last. might re-do it with the product you used if yours is holding up.
thanks

It's holding up pretty good. (I got a small mark on the top of the wheel where my wedding ring hit it...it happened about 1 week after I finished it. Hot day + not fully cured (soft!) paint =







) I just have to touch the paint up.








No problems with the cracks returning, that stuff I used seems to be holding. (I "found" those 2 part sticks at work and used it, so I guess I got lucky)
I have read about guys using a similar product POR-15. 
_You're not trying to pull wheelies with that Bus, are you? 'Cuz no matter how hard you yank on that steering wheel...it ain't gonna happen!_


----------



## royragtop (May 31, 2008)

*Re: (GEETi)*

lol, no wheelies but thanks I will re-do it with something better like that


----------



## OLD-GTI (Jul 19, 2001)

*Re: (GEETi)*

http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif
looks good as always chris. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (OLD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OLD-GTI* »_http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif
looks good as always chris. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Aw shucks.....thanks Bri
I think I'm gonna take a little rake out ( http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif adjustable spring plates.... the perfect match for my lazy work ethic!!!







)


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*

I took it out last night for a run around town ( actually to pick up the Christmas tree)


----------



## synthetik77 (Apr 17, 2009)

dope 2 fold oval ragtop


----------



## heebz (Nov 17, 2009)

Congrats on the show finish and the car looks great


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (heebz)*

Just remembering what it's like NOT buried in snow around here.........


----------



## Dibaltic (Jun 23, 2009)

*Re: (GEETi)*

I know I'm more then a little late on this, but I think you should keep the stock wheels. I have just always been a fan of stock everything just lowered and narrowed. Very nice car btw


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (wolfsburgkid44)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wolfsburgkid44* »_I know I'm more then a little late on this, but I think you should keep the stock wheels. I have just always been a fan of stock everything just lowered and narrowed. Very nice car btw









Yeah, They're staying on... I took the cheap way out for a new look & got some 'ports for Xmas...got to start wrestling them on soon.


----------



## porschenvy (May 6, 2006)

*Re: (GEETi)*

looks sick with the rag top open


----------



## Dibaltic (Jun 23, 2009)

*Re: (GEETi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GEETi* »_
Yeah, They're staying on... I took the cheap way out for a new look & got some 'ports for Xmas...got to start wrestling them on soon.









That will look good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I have always been a fan of low with og wheels


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (wolfsburgkid44)*

Decided to put the Atlas Portawalls on ( 2" wide ones )
break the bead ( saw a pic online and thought I'd try it....IT WORKS







)








rough up the inside of the rim so it 'grips' the portawall a little better
( I put the wheel back on so it was more stabil to work on )








clean up the mess








lay the wheel down, tuck in the port' by hand (some instructions say to "deflate the tire and pound in the port' with a rubber mallet".....well, by breaking the bead made it a little less Neanderthal







)








center the port' with the rim, reinflate the tire, deflate the tire and push port' in a bit more ( my back tire port' creeped out slightly; 'seating the bead' gave it a bit more friction to hold the portawall in place before the final inflation.








one side done
















'Well, they sure are white!!!'








I have to see the bug outside, but I think they'll grow on me.


----------



## BoiseMK1GTI (Jan 28, 2004)

That looks awesome!!


----------



## fr2 (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: (BoiseMK1GTI)*

wow! that looks great, nice old school look.


----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (fr2)*

Very nice indeed!


----------



## heebz (Nov 17, 2009)

Looks great!


----------



## vintage empire (Jan 11, 2002)

*Re: (heebz)*

Cool. Keep it up! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## themerch. (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: (vintage empire)*

love it!


----------



## porschenvy (May 6, 2006)

*Re: (themerch.)*

hard to believe this cars only 3 yrs older than you crhis!


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (porschenvy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *porschenvy* »_hard to believe this cars only 3 yrs older than you crhis!









ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha







(Why you little....!!!!)


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

(just because I wanted to get this thread out of the archives  )


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

I rike it!

All Air Cooled Gathering in the fall?


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

RafCarre12 said:


> I rike it!
> 
> All Air Cooled Gathering in the fall?


Sure! C'mon up. : :thumbup:


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

GEETi said:


> Sure! C'mon up. : :thumbup:


The All Air Cooled Gathering show is in Flanders, NJ...


----------



## David Househead (Jul 15, 2002)

love your car man :thumbup:


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

Another Dustoff under it's belt. 

Thanks to the pho-togs for your pictures 




















































































& this (fill in year? 201_?  )


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

I WISH I WENT TO DUSTOFFFFFFFFFF.  oh well. mine will be on the road by the 2012 dustoff, &and you may or my not have some competition... depending if i stop being so lazy and finish the damned car. lol


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

couple shots my girlfriend took of your kids and car at the show - facebook crapped their quality up some, but oh well! i'll see if i can get her to upload them to flickr or something.

:wave:


























(pm me if you have any objections to these being posted!)


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

^^^ creeper status :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

justing1234 said:


> ^^^ creeper status :laugh::laugh::laugh:


ha, that's why i specified that it was my girlfriend, too.


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

Jacob Matthew said:


> ha, that's why i specified that it was my girlfriend, too.



That's cool...Now I can see where all those clean spots came from! lol


----------



## dubhavoc (Feb 14, 2009)

Anything new with your bug?


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

Nope. Thanks for asking, though. Just hitting up some local cruise nights, no big plans for it yet.


----------



## cam's68 (Jun 26, 2011)

dude! your car is sooo sweet! i want one like that some day.


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

Oval rag..doesn't get much better than that.:beer:


----------



## 63slammed (Feb 23, 2011)

sweet ride dude. The portawalls look sooo good on it.


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

Nothing new with the Bug, just some randumb pix


----------



## cam's68 (Jun 26, 2011)

dang, gettin all creative with the photography, :laugh: love the licence plate btw, "BUG5LO" classy...


----------



## milo1303s (Jun 28, 2003)

Sweet oval !!

It's nice to see camber on a proper VW:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## aircooled56 (Jul 6, 2006)

Very classy ride. Miss mine  It's been too many years since I've driven something old.


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

Picked up the tree last weekend in the Bug


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

...too cool.


I don't remember that ol girl being soooooo shiney


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

awesome pic. love the ride :heart:


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

Ride looks good man and X2 on the shiney thing!!


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

Shiney? Well, I think it's just because my camera didn't pick up all the dust!


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

Some reason I thought it was flat black....so glad it isn't!!!!!


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)

ahhh man..:heart::heart:. iv always :heart: that black beauty. :thumbup:


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

Christmas gifts for the bug this year. Out with the new style plates, in with the old! (I figure I can swing the extra $20 per year to run these. .....


----------



## Antihero983 (Sep 23, 2011)

Like I said in the "slammed aricooled" thread, your car is beautiful!

Where did you get the whitewalls and what size are they?


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

15x2 portawalls. I got them at vintage warehouse ( http://vintagewarehouse.com/VW_accesories.html )

They're on 135r15 and 165r15 tires


----------



## A1steaksauce (Nov 30, 2009)

GEETi said:


> 15x2 portawalls. I got them at vintage warehouse ( http://vintagewarehouse.com/VW_accesories.html )
> 
> They're on 135r15 and 165r15 tires


that's a rip off.

go to the source for cheaper prices:

http://www.lucasclassictires.com/

nice score on the original plates :thumbup: was never a fan of your european "tourist" plate...but that's just me :heart:


----------



## subgraphic (Sep 14, 2003)

GEETi said:


> Picked up the tree last weekend in the Bug


Great pic... 

Few things I noticed. Smilie face window, kid "waving hello" in the distance. :thumbup:


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

A1steaksauce said:


> that's a rip off.
> 
> go to the source for cheaper prices:
> 
> ...


Yeah, I got them few years back...Thanks for the link, though. 



subgraphic said:


> Great pic...


 Thanks.


----------



## cfvwtuner (Jan 19, 2001)

Fixed for ya


----------



## A1steaksauce (Nov 30, 2009)

GEETi said:


> Yeah, I got them few years back...Thanks for the link, though.


yeah my first set back in the day came from my local vw shop and i paid like $120 for them and thought i was getting a smoking deal :laugh:

car is looking proper though :thumbup:


----------



## Antihero983 (Sep 23, 2011)

GEETi said:


> 15x2 portawalls. I got them at vintage warehouse ( http://vintagewarehouse.com/VW_accesories.html )
> 
> They're on 135r15 and 165r15 tires





A1steaksauce said:


> that's a rip off.
> 
> go to the source for cheaper prices:
> 
> ...


Awesome. Thank you gentlemen!


----------



## BugloveZ (Jan 17, 2012)

How low are you sitting front and rear? 
:thumbup:


----------



## DIE TRYING (Mar 5, 2003)

can you guys run the vintage tags in Mass?


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

BugloveZ said:


> How low are you sitting front and rear?
> :thumbup:


Measured from when I got it ("stock" height) dropped 6" in the front and 4.5" in the rear. I'd have to dig through my notes to be sure of the change in ride height





















DIE TRYING said:


> can you guys run the vintage tags in Mass?


Yup, year of manufacturer plates (Thanks for reminding me...I gotta fill these forms out


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

Im surprised the State doesn't make it a pain in the balls like everything else


----------



## Antihero983 (Sep 23, 2011)

Are you going to be at dustoff?


----------



## TRSuper75 (Mar 31, 2009)

Car looks great! I Love the chosen upgrades (ie. beam, brakes, etc, the important stuff)...


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

Antihero983 said:


> Are you going to be at dustoff?


I Should be 
If the weather is nice like last year, (most-ly) definitely


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*'The Bug Wouldn't Idle for me' saga*

So I was going to take the Bug for a ride last week but (as luck would have it), it developed an idle problem about 15 seconds out of my drive way. (Fortunately, most of the problems I've had with the Bug have been within 50 yards or closer to my house!---Thank you, whoever you are---!!! ) 
Well, I limped it back into the garage, figuring it was a dirty carb because it seemed like it was starving for fuel. 
The next day I pulled the carb apart. It didn't look too bad (I got it new in 2006). I figured carb cleaner & compressed air couldn't hurt. 








...Put it back together & well... it didn't help, it still wouldn't stay idling. 
After a short head scratching session, I noticed the fuel pump pivot shaft was hanging out the backside of the pump housing! (That would explain the lack of fuel to the carb!!!) So I pulled out the fuel pump and got the shaft back into position. (When I rebuilt it in 2006, I used a rebuild kit I got from CIP1. It took care of my dirty carb issues in 2006, but I never 'peened' the shaft area (both sides) to keep the pivot shaft from working it's way out. (When I installed it this time, I peened dimples with a centerpunch...these deformed the area around the shaft to keep it from sliding out. 








Yeah, It started up & the Bug was idling again!...............however...... 
There was fuel weeping out of the fuel pump (drip, drip, drip...) :facepalm: 
Seems that 6 years and about 4000 miles is all these (thin!) diaphragms are good for, see the cracks & split? 

















Now I was on the hunt for a either a new rebuild kit (& be in the same boat I am in now a few years down the road...) or get a new fuel pump. The pump I ended up getting was actually from Autozone. $44 shipped to my house (competitive with most of the VW parts suppliers w/shipping (& it wasn't the $15 crimp together fuel pumps that I didn't read great things about) , and the price was about $3 more that than a rebuild kit coming from CIP1. 
This is the pump box from AutoZone: 








The thing I was pleased to see was that the diaphragm was atleast twice as thick as the thin red ones found in the rebuilt kits. 
(Blurry pic...New one is on the right (the one that's apart...I'll get to that in a bit. ) 








Oops, I quickly found out that the new pump was 'clocked' wrong. It had the IN facing (& interfering with) the intake manifold! (seen at the 12 o'clock position) 









I installed the new pump to my "fuel pump setting" tool (---this keeps the diaphragm mid-travel so it won't get stressed in on direction), removed the (6) screws and re-clocked the top of the fuel pump so the IN and OUT fuel lines were not interfering with my manifold or distributor. Yeah, it's in!!! 
*BEFORE (didn't fit):* 








*AFTER (did fit!):* 
















..........however............:facepalm::facepalm: 

A quick fit of the fuel line to the carb yielded this: 









Yup, the hard line ferrule slipped right out of the fuel pump.  (had this happened on the road, it would make a nice squirt gun effect with gasoline...) Opps (bad day at the factory, _Airtex_??? 

Obviously I didn't feel like messing around with returns & shipping, sooooo out came old faithful... JB Weld (I used JB Kwik, with a 4 minute set time!  ) 
I cleaned (& scored) both mating surfaces of the hard line ferrule (to give it some 'teeth' to help prevent pull-out): 








Applied the JB Weld to the ferrule & stuffed it into the hole  








(I put a little around the IN line, too....just in case that on wasn't installed correctly @ the factory, either.) 

After all that BS (& a* fresh oil change*!!!), I'm happy to say the Bug is running great, better than it has for years. Instead of idling @ 1500 RPM (like it had been for a few years), it's purring at about 900 RPM....& I never touched the carb adjustment screws. Maybe the old pump wasn't shimmed properly and was pushing too much fuel (pressure) up the the carb, making it hard to tune properly? 

Seems like a nice, calm idle now (no more racing)....ahhhhh.


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

(Seeing  Shaka's & Loose's issues ...it must be the season for bad fuel pumps!) :laugh:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

GEETi said:


> (Seeing  Shaka's & Loose's issues ...it must be the season for bad fuel pumps!) :laugh:


 
nice work on the pump :thumbup: 

:laugh: 

i will say that is the longest wright up i have ever read on how to install a fuel pump. :laugh::laugh: good chit mang you gots a real attention to detail :thumbup: 


i will pack a lunch for the next post. :laugh::thumbup:


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

LooseNuts said:


> nice work on the pump :thumbup:
> 
> :laugh:
> 
> ...


 Thank you for tuning into _GEETi's Fuel Pump Tribulations_!!!  
I know, a little too much(?) detail....( & I didn't include the time I bolted the fuel pump in, only to find the fuel pump push rod sitting in my parts tray ! ! ! !) :laugh: 
:thumbup:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

:laugh::laugh::laugh: 

its only really funny cause i have done the same thing


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## nicksere (Feb 13, 2010)

Soooo nice. I would love to own something even close to this. Good work.


----------

